# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Media Convert Master

## barbosso

Media Convert Master

Media Convert Master - даёт возможность конвертировать файлы из одного популярного видеоформата в другой. Причём делает всё это с огромным числом форматов: AVI, MP4, 3GP, MPEG, MOV, WMV, RM, SWF, AAC, AC3, MP2, MP3, AMR, WAV, VOB, ASF.
Преимущества программы:
- Поддержка множества форматов
- Конвертация без потери качества
- Удобный интерфейс
- Отличная скорость конвертации. 
ОС: XP, Vista
Язык: Английский
Лекарство: serial в комплекте
Размер: 51.7 Mb
скчать с depositfiles

----------

